# Just picked this up for $25…is it a Plumb?



## Ranger-692 (Feb 10, 2022)

Unmarked so not really sure what this is but for $25 it was worth the chance. 4.5 lb head. Anybody know what this is, is it a Plumb or something else? Thanks


----------



## Ranger-692 (Feb 12, 2022)

Is there a better place on AS to post this question? Couldn’t find anything axe specific so posted here. Still wondering what I’ve got


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

Ranger-692 said:


> Unmarked so not really sure what this is but for $25 it was worth the chance. 4.5 lb head. Anybody know what this is, is it a Plumb or something else? Thanks


Yes, it's a PLUMB Michigan pattern. Derust with vinegar and wire brush and file a new edge. It will serve generations if you don't use a grinder. It's a honey.


----------

